
Despite Accord With Apple, Music Labels Still Fret - ALee
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/02/business/media/02apple.html?_r=1
======
josefresco
Best part of the article is the end ...

"In some ways, the tension stems from Apple’s power over the industry, but it
also echoes the traditional divide between suppliers and distributors. Several
years ago, some labels withdrew their videos from the Yahoo Music service over
a dispute about compensation. Before that, when MTV began in the early 1980s,
the music industry eagerly provided videos in the belief that they would help
sell records, though they later regretted having provided free content for the
cable channel.

They believe they created MTV, and will say they revived Apple,said Mr.
Goldberg, speaking about the music industry in general."

~~~
mlinsey
The best thing about that part is that the labels should have been very
accustomed to the divide between suppliers and distributors...but they were
accustomed to finding themselves on the other side.

